# Diesel Cold Start Revisited



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

It's official. I have developed a serious case of the dreaded TRACTORITIS, or better known as Ford Tractor Fever. I woke up Friday morning to a balmy 17 deg F. My first thought was not food, bathroom visit, or any other common, normal item. My very first thought was 17 deg, let's go see if the diesel tractor will start at this temp. I must be really sick. I have had an idea bouncing around in my head for several weeks, but the weather has not cooperated. I watched several YouTube videos during our current monsoon season, all showing different methods of cold starting diesel engines. Almost all centered around applying internal/ external heat to the engine to aid cold starting. These included soaking a sponge in diesel fuel, lighting it and sticking it down the intake manifold. What happens to the dirty soot from the sponge being sucked into the motor? Anot her was lighting a fire in a paint can and sticking it under the oil pan, effectively burning all the paint off the oil pan but not heating the motor. Then rhee are all the various types of external heaters for the dipstick, block and radiator hose inserts. All require some electrical/ mechanical work and have various success rates. All are attempting to preheat the motor for easier starting, so I decided to investigate a little different method of preheating the motor. I just needed a day sufficiently cold enough to see if my method would work. My idea was built on the same method as Ford's thermal start, but I consider a little safer. I removed the rubber boot between the intake filter and the intake manifold. I inserted my 
B & D heat gun set on medium heat into the intake manifold. It sat in there perfectly without having to hold it. I had my hand on the rear of the intake at #3 cylinder. At the three minute mark, the intake was pleasantly warm to the touch. At 5 minutes the intake was warm enough to be uncomfortable to hold with standard cotton gloves, switched to welding gloves.I was afraid overdoING it, so cranked it over. Enine started in less than 2 seconds. The best start ever for this tractor, includING 85 and 90 degree summer days. No block heater, no thermal start, no homemade starting fluid, no ether. I was really impressed. If you have electric for rhe block heater, give this a try. You may be surprised. I really like being able to use hot air as a starting aid instead of flammables.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Ed, we all get that odd tractor fever just knowing, what will happen IF moments.  

My thermostart has been broken for the past 2 winters. The YM2610 sits in a lean-to shelter. It was 15F today. It has 5W30 as the winter oil. It fired right up. Tonight -20F real feel (9F). Winds are 45mph. I REAL MISS TN right now !  

In 48 hours; rain to ice to snow to high winds and minus real feel. The wind is so strong, the cold just slices thru the insulated walls like nothing.  

Glad your Ford is doing well too. Funny how Ford tractors are NH serviced machines that are now owned by Fiat-Chrysler.  Our family first tractor my dad had was a 1948 8N. It was already 12VDC converted. Bummer it got sold. 

Also read some good history about Ford-Ferguson inventing and using the 3pt hitch system we all use today.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Awesome!


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Good idea!

When it’s real cold here (-15c or colder), I leave the block heater on 24/7 and she starts up real nice. Otherwise, I only preheat for a couple hours prior to use.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

More good news. We had some very unusual weather here for the last 10 days. Three storms passed thru sporting mild temps, moderate to heavy rain, and sustained winds of 60 mph, gusts to 68 mph. Usually, really bad storms here are 40 to 50 mph max. My homemade canopy shed took it like a champ, still standing and no roof leaks. Tarp is tied down with bungee cord per instructions. It moves and flaps quite abit, but no damage. Manufacturer may be correct in using a loose tied own instead of a tight one. Only problem is the west side is about 2" low and half of shelter stays muddy. If we get good weather I can move enough dirt in 3-4 hours with blade to raise floor elevation and put in drainage ditch. tractors stayed DRY. Next project, enclose 1 end and 2 sides, and install temp/perm electric service from 50 amp dedicated service in garage.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

The 8N's were great all around tractors. A few limitations with modern attachments, but still function quite well. I kept my NAA because I've had it 45 years and it goes places the 4000 won't due to size diff, and it is very similar to 8N's except it has a side mount distributor instead of front mount. A friend who lives 5 miles away now has 6 of the 8N's with no signs of stopping. He travels a good bit and if he sees one in good shape and worth the money, he brings it home. NONE are for sale. His only quirk is he wants them as is, no restoration. To each his own, I prefer a Shiney one.


----------



## Maggie280 (Feb 13, 2020)

Ed Williams said:


> The 8N's were great all around tractors. A few limitations with modern attachments, but still function quite well. I kept my NAA because I've had it 45 years and it goes places the 4000 won't due to size diff, and it is very similar to 8N's except it has a side mount distributor instead of front mount. A friend who lives 5 miles away now has 6 of the 8N's with no signs of stopping. He travels a good bit and if he sees one in good shape and worth the money, he brings it home. NONE are for sale. His only quirk is he wants them as is, no restoration. To each his own, I prefer a Shiney one.


. Thanks for the idea my granny’s Ford has having issues lately 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maggie280 (Feb 13, 2020)

Ed Williams said:


> The 8N's were great all around tractors. A few limitations with modern attachments, but still function quite well. I kept my NAA because I've had it 45 years and it goes places the 4000 won't due to size diff, and it is very similar to 8N's except it has a side mount distributor instead of front mount. A friend who lives 5 miles away now has 6 of the 8N's with no signs of stopping. He travels a good bit and if he sees one in good shape and worth the money, he brings it home. NONE are for sale. His only quirk is he wants them as is, no restoration. To each his own, I prefer a Shiney one.


. Thanks for the idea my granny’s Ford has having issues lately 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

New Years day 1979, Colorado, Loveland Basin Ski Area (11,000' ASL), 4:00AM.... -50 with a 20 MPH wind coming down the mountain (-87 wind chill). Trying to start a D9 Cat bulldozer with a gasoline pony motor.

Split a 55 gallon drum with a torch. Crawled between the tracks and shoved it under the engine from the rear. Filled it with coal and lit it. Covered the engine side openings and radiator with a 20x20 concrete blanket.

7 hours and two cans of ether later , the pony motor started, it had warmed up to a balmy -45. Engaged the pony drive. 5 minutes later threw the fuel lever to start the main engine. Fired right up..... Piece of Cake

Endville MS, 2/12/2020, 45 degrees, no wind, 10:00AM.... Trying to start a Scag Zero turn. Said to hell with it after 2 minutes, went back in the house, and took a nap


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Dad owns several pieces of diesel equipment. The only time starting is ever an issue is when the fuel gels, and this include multiple starts below 0F, probably as cold as -30F in one case. Obviously it is in the dead of winter when you find out your batteries aren't up to snuff.
My gasoline 420c was more cold blooded than any of them, until I souped up the ignition. It would generally always start before, eventually, but wouldn't run for crap and sometimes never warmed up enough to be usable. With a hotter ignition, it fires right up and makes usable power immediately.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Bob Driver said:


> New Years day 1979, Colorado, Loveland Basin Ski Area (11,000 ASL), 4:00AM.... -50 with a 20 MPH wind coming down the mountain (-87 wind chill). Trying to start a D9 Cat with a pony motor.
> 
> Split a 55 gallon drum with a torch. Crawled between the tracks and shoved it under the engine from the rear. Filled it with coal and lit it. Covered the engine side openings and radiator with a 20x20 concrete blanket.
> 
> ...


OK. Colorado just made the list of places to avoid as a retirement venue. Mississippi just moved up several notches. We will have to work on the name. Too many letters for old people.


----------



## rfagriculture (Apr 21, 2020)

Great information, thank you sir!


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Ed Williams said:


> OK. Colorado just made the list of places to avoid as a retirement venue. Mississippi just moved up several notches. We will have to work on the name. Too many letters for old people.



We just refer to it as "Here", or "Down thisa ways" to keep it simple. You know... The kind of folks you see on an episode of Cops where they tell them "and don't sing it" when they ask them to recite the alphabet during a roadside DUI test.


----------

